# StraitJacket



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm needing a couple of strait jackets for this years haunt and if i can find a sewing machine to borrow (yes I know how to sew) I may give this a shot.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great idea - and practical too. The shirts and belts are plentiful at Goodwill/thrift shops.

This looks pretty simple to make. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome. As soon as I saw the thread, I thought of "shirts from value village and some belts"....you can also use white or cream fabric that's used for utility belts (can't remember the name of the fabric), rather than leather belts, and it'll wreak less havoc on your sewing machine.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> Awesome. As soon as I saw the thread, I thought of "shirts from value village and some belts"....you can also use white or cream fabric that's used for utility belts (can't remember the name of the fabric), rather than leather belts, and it'll wreak less havoc on your sewing machine.


That's exactly what i was thinking. Web or webbing belts I think is the term.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

joker said:


> I'm needing a couple of strait jackets for this years haunt and if i can find a sewing machine to borrow (yes I know how to sew) I may give this a shot.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x73rlh_threadbanger-how-to-make-a-straight_school


I've got a sewing machine you can borrow Joker. (Yes...I also know how to sew.)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I've got a sewing machine you can borrow Joker. (Yes...I also know how to sew.)


I should be able to borrow one locally, might even get an sewing machine operator too...lol.

Went to goodwill today and 90% of the shirts on the rack were short sleeve. I didn't realize they rotate their stock I was in a hurry and they were busy so I don't know if they have long sleeves in the back or not. Going to try and raid a few friends/relatives closets and see what I can find.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

joker said:


> That's exactly what i was thinking. Web or webbing belts I think is the term.


Yep. I asked my seamstress friend yesterday, and that's what she said it was (she's currently making herself and her hubby utility belts for paintballing).


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> Yep. I asked my seamstress friend yesterday, and that's what she said it was (she's currently making herself and her hubby utility belts for paintballing).


Just curious scenarios or speedball? That was pretty much the hole in my wallet before I got into haunting.


----------

